# How do you spray your perfume on?



## ThePowderPuff (Apr 23, 2010)

What is the best way to apply perfume? Where and how much do you spray?

I tend to just spray one spray on my neck, but it doesn't seem like the best way to do it.


----------



## michieme (Apr 23, 2010)

Try spraying it on all of your pulse points i.e. inside of your wrists, neck and the back of the knees.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah i spray on my wrist & sometimes on my hair (because it seems to stay on longer when you spray your hair!)


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 23, 2010)

Me too! Pulse points, hair and clothes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I like to spray at the back of my neck and down the cleavage as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a tad liberal with the juice


----------



## summerblue (Apr 23, 2010)

Wrists, behind ears & cleavage between breasts.  Problem with a spray is that you don't have much control of the amount thats sprayed.  I just use a dab on these places, otherwise, if I'm using a spray, I just spray my one wrist & rub it against the other &, then, rub my wrists behind my ears.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2010)

I spray it in the air twice and walk through it.


----------



## kimmietrinh (Apr 23, 2010)

Neck and back of neck. Sometimes in my hair.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 24, 2010)

I spray my neck/chest and take both my wrists and pat them on my chest to get some of the scent on my wrists as well.  Don't ever rub together though, always pat!! I forgot the reason but rubbing isn't good!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 24, 2010)

One spray behind each ear and one spray on one wrist, which I then pat against the other wrist.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Apr 24, 2010)

I spray once on my neck/chest and then once on one wrist - then pat my wrists together once. 

Hahaha, I've also heard that it's bad to rub your wrists together but don't remember why. But I've always patted since!!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_I spray my neck/chest and take both my wrists and pat them on my chest to get some of the scent on my wrists as well.  Don't ever rub together though, always pat!! I forgot the reason but rubbing isn't good!_

 
Rubbing disturbs the molecules & causes results in crushing of the scent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 science student here.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I spray it in the air twice and walk through it._

 
This is what I also do


----------



## amber_j (May 10, 2010)

I give both of my wrists a generous spritz, pat them together once and then dab them against my inner elbows, behind my ears, on my waist and the backs of my knees. Any touch-ups I do later in the day will be in the same areas but I use less perfume. If it's a light fragrance I really love or if I'm layering with another scent then I'll also do a small spritz down the front of whatever top I'm wearing.


----------



## coppertone (May 10, 2010)

Both wrists, my neck and if I'm going out I normally give my hair a spritz as well!


----------



## marusia (May 11, 2010)

I'm a glutton for perfume. With my EDP, I spray twice on neck and 3 on wrist, rub together.

EDT and splash, I might as well use a bucket, cause I practically hose myself down...I also wear really light smells though.


----------



## lara (May 11, 2010)

I mist it in the air and do a quick twirl through it. That way it settles evenly and isn't overpowering, plus it lands on warm places like your hair and décolletage so you get the layers of both warmed and cool scent


----------



## summerblue (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_ ... and do a quick *twirl* through it._

 
lara, you must look funny *twirling *through it!


----------



## xFlossy (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I mist it in the air and do a quick twirl through it. That way it settles evenly and isn't overpowering, plus it lands on warm places like your hair and décolletage so you get the layers of both warmed and cool scent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup me too! Maybe a little extra on my wrists for added oomph


----------



## kaliraksha (May 12, 2010)

I spray my wrist and then move that to my ears/neck. If I'm going dancing I spray the back of my knees so the heat will move the scent up through the night. I like to spray my hair, but I always wonder how bad the alcohol in perfume is for my already dry hair.


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 12, 2010)

oh no, lol i must be doing it wrong, i spray it about 6 times all over me. i wanna smell GOOD! LOL


----------



## summerblue (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGTO* 

 
_oh no, lol i must be doing it wrong, i spray it about 6 times all over me. i wanna smell GOOD! LOL_

 
But the only problem is that many people are scent-sensitive or have allergies & others who don't find the scent you are wearing appealing, & if you apply perfume too heavily it is highly uncomfortable for them &, the way I see it is that your perfume is intruding on their personal space -- in much the same way a smoker's cig. smoke is an intrusion on one's space. The whole point of perfume is that when someone gets close to you (like in bending over your shoulder) or you closely pass someone by, they are supposed to get a little whiff of fragrance with brings you to their attention.  It's supposed to be alluring & not overwhelming.  I used to work in a building with 3 floors & an elevator & when the elevator doors opened & no one was there you knew from the perfume who got out since it wreaked so bad -- an believe me, there were alot of them!  Being in closed elevator with someone wreaking of cologne is even worse to me than being in an elevator with someone smoking.  A woman who wears too much cologne smells as bad as a man who wears too much cologne and we all know men who wreak of cologne -- ya know, the 3-foot circumference!

In thinking about it further & to put it succinctly:  Perfume is like a sniffing a flower, it should be subtle & you shouldn't smell like the whole flower shop! lol!


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 12, 2010)

^^^ Great way to put it, ill think about others next time i decide i wanna take a bath in my perfume. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thank you


----------



## nunu (May 12, 2010)

I spray everywhere! My clothes, wrists and neck. I find that perfumes never stick on me no matter how many times i spray myself.


----------



## Soundclash (May 12, 2010)

I dab a little vaseline on my wrist and neck and rub it in a little bit but not all the way. Then spray my perfume in the same place as the vaseline, it makes it last ALL day.
In the summer with dresses and shorts I do it behind the knees as well.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 13, 2010)

i usually just spray it around my neck and then on my chest.


----------



## ellewoods (May 17, 2010)

If it's a roll on perfume, i usually dab it on my wrists and neck.
If it's a spray perfume, then it goes everywhere..neck, wrists, clothes and the air


----------



## lara (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summerblue* 

 
_lara, you must look funny *twirling *through it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I look ridiculous most of the time, might as well do a twirl!


----------



## gujifijian (May 27, 2010)

hahahah that's funnny....Some people say, spray ur perfume in the air and walk into it and the perfume will go on...i don't know some people do that...I go crazy and i spray my perfume all over my clothes(never on my skin) and sometimes in my hair..but very lightly in the air...when I wash my hair the next day, I can still smell the perfume...smells so good!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 27, 2010)

Spray it in your belly button too if you want the smell to last for a super long time.

It works for me.


----------



## Singmeanything (May 27, 2010)

I'm so weird with this, I spray it 3 times all over me. Over my head, on my body and then walk into it.


----------



## MrsAriGold (May 27, 2010)

I spray it on my neck, wrists and in my hair. I always carry a mini bottle in my bag for touch ups during the day too.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (May 28, 2010)

The alcohol in perfume can damage your clothing, and is drying to your hair. I would only spray it on thoroughly moisturised skin.


----------



## Strawberrymold (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_I spray once on my neck/chest and then once on one wrist - then pat my wrists together once. 

Hahaha, I've also heard that it's bad to rub your wrists together but don't remember why. But I've always patted since!!_

 
it bruises the fragrance when you rub it together


----------



## shatteredshards (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gujifijian* 

 
_hahahah that's funnny....Some people say, spray ur perfume in the air and walk into it and the perfume will go on...i don't know some people do that_

 
It makes the fragrance more delicate that way.

When we spray ourselves, we can't tell how strong it is because we're surrounding ourselves with it. But you know when you go out, and you'll smell the cloud of perfume/cologne trailing behind someone and it almost makes you choke? That's what you can smell like to other people if you put on so much.


----------



## kyashi (Jul 8, 2010)

I work in the fragrance industry and I prefer to spray once on my wrists and on my neck below the ear (pulse points). And when I am heading out to somewhere special, I spray twice in the air and walk into as well. 
Rubbing the fragrance also disrupts the layers in the fragrance ie. top, heart and base notes. Think of it as bruising a fruit. You don't want to do this! It causes the fragrance to change in scent. It may even effect the longevity of your fragrance. Try to avoid patting as well if you can. HTH


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 8, 2010)

Usually on my neck and chest, I also spray my hair very lightly sometimes too. I know they say to spray and walk into it but I honestly hate doing that lol!


----------



## PhillyMac (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyashi* 

 
_I work in the fragrance industry and I prefer to spray once on my wrists and on my neck below the ear (pulse points). And when I am heading out to somewhere special, I spray twice in the air and walk into as well. 
Rubbing the fragrance also disrupts the layers in the fragrance ie. top, heart and base notes. Think of it as bruising a fruit. You don't want to do this! It causes the fragrance to change in scent. It may even effect the longevity of your fragrance. Try to avoid patting as well if you can. HTH_

 
I always was told that rubbing the fragrance was bad, but what about rollerballs? Are they ruining the true scent of the perfume when you put them on?


----------



## wikkedlilgrrl (Jul 8, 2010)

Once behind each ear, the nape of my neck, on each wrist, the small of my back, behind each knee ... and the inner thigh!


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 10, 2010)

I usually spray a little on my hair, it seems to last longer and some on my neck. You can put a dab on the back of your ears too.


----------



## Becksabec (Jul 11, 2010)

I just spray in the air and walk through it


----------



## Bjarka (Jul 11, 2010)

wrists or elbows, depending on how strong the perfume is.
And I also spray my hips. That way I don't feel overpowered by the scents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I NEVER dare put it in my lovely hair, so afraid of ruining it 

and tip: if you feel like you got too much perfume on, try and pour vinegar on it, and then wash the area with soap and water after. Works for me


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 23, 2010)

I spray my wrists and on my chest, then I leave it to dry by itself. People say that you destroy the molecules in the perfume and weakens the scent if you rub the perfume, so I don't. I don't know if that's true though ;D


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGTO* 

 
_oh no, lol i must be doing it wrong, i spray it about 6 times all over me. i wanna smell GOOD! LOL_

 
Me too!  I can't help myself.


----------



## m_3 (Aug 1, 2010)

Depends on how heavy the scent. Coco Chanel Mademoiselle is the strongest perfume I have to walk into it. All my other fragrances are I spray 3 times across my chest.


----------



## User67 (Sep 4, 2010)

I spray each wrist, my neck, chest & back of my neck. I just let them dry on their own, I don't pat my wrists together. I can't do that whole spray the air & walk into it thing lol!


----------



## meika79 (Sep 9, 2010)

This may seem like a lot but one spray behind each ear, onto each wrist and shoulder.


----------



## califabulous (Oct 10, 2011)

I spray both wrists twice, neck, stomach, and back of neck. depending on what I'm wearing, I'll spray my clothes. LOVE sweet smelling perfume....


----------



## JayInkJet (Nov 8, 2011)

I usually spray my neck and wrist once each. BUT.... now I've found that spraying a cotton ball and sticking it in my bra works wonders. The smell stays with me all day


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 16, 2012)

It depends on my mood. But usually I spray a bit in my hair, my neck and my wrists.


----------



## emily25 (Feb 17, 2012)

I used to spray once in a day. on pulse.


----------



## becca1014 (May 12, 2012)

I also spray twice in the air and walk through it. Some times I'll also spray on my wrists if it's a lighter scent.


----------



## becca1014 (May 12, 2012)

I also spray twice in the air and walk through it. Some times I'll also spray on my wrists if it's a lighter scent.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 14, 2012)

I spray my neck (both sides), chest and each wrist once.  I never rub/pat or spray onto clothes/hair.  I do find though that I'm quite lucky and scents stay with me for a long time.


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 17, 2014)

becca1014 said:


> I also spray twice in the air and walk through it. Some times I'll also spray on my wrists if it's a lighter scent.


  Do this too if I want a light freshness.  Wrists and back of my ears if I want a stronger scent


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 17, 2014)

JayInkJet said:


> I usually spray my neck and wrist once each. BUT.... now I've found that spraying a cotton ball and sticking it in my bra works wonders. The smell stays with me all day


  Great tip!  Gonna try that


----------



## Renemacaddict (Dec 23, 2014)

Mainly wrist and back of neck. 
Depends on the scent too, if its light, I'll spray all over my clothes.


----------



## SannyRo (Dec 30, 2014)

I spray them on my wrists and on the back of the neck. Sometimes I spray on the clothes as well.


----------



## diegodior (Jan 2, 2015)

I usually spray both twice, one on each side of my neck and sometimes hair once


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 26, 2015)

I walk into it.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 5, 2015)

I just spray a bit between my breasts. Otherwise I dab it behind my ears, between boobs and inside elbows. Depends on intensity of perfume though.


----------



## riyajoselyn (Dec 15, 2017)

I spray everywhere on my clothes
 ,Between the wrists
,Behind the ears AND between the wrists


----------



## toupeemoor (Jun 12, 2018)

Spray it on my wrist, neck and clothes.


----------



## L.Abrams (Oct 28, 2018)

Depends on the strength and type of weather (hot weather I wear less or lighter perfumes). Generally one spray on neck, one on back, one in hair. I have maybe 1-3 that are extremely potent and for those I usually spray a cotton ball and keep it tucked in my cleavage.


----------

